# What would eat a porcelain crab?



## EvaM (Oct 12, 2011)

*c/p*I have a 29 gal. mixed. Will a serpent Starfish eat a porcelain crab?


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

I know large ones will eat silversides so there is a possibility depending on how large the star is vs. how small the crab is.


----------



## EvaM (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks foe the reply. I'm not sure how big the starfish is, but I have had it for more than A year. It was a hitched a ride on some live rock. So I really don't know how big it is. Oxide lose a spotted gobby to it. It stays in the same rock it hitched in. Is it possible the crabs molting.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

EvaM said:


> *c/p*I have a 29 gal. mixed. Will a serpent Starfish eat a porcelain crab?


Not likely. Your starfish isn't fast enough to catch the crab to start with.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

EvaM said:


> Thanks foe the reply. I'm not sure how big the starfish is, but I have had it for more than A year. It was a hitched a ride on some live rock. So I really don't know how big it is. Oxide lose a spotted gobby to it. It stays in the same rock it hitched in. Is it possible the crabs molting.


Yes, the crab does molt.


----------

